# Hey Look! I'm a Published Poet!



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Every April, one of our news outlets holds a poetry contest.
This year, I entered for the first time. I submitted three poems, each one quite different from the others.

They led off the month by publishing _all three_ of my poems!

Take a look: https://orcasissues.com/april-poetry-d-a-c-in-memoriam/


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Congrats! :smt038


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

There was a young girl from Nantucket
Who carried things round in a bucket. 
Till one day they were gone,
She started carrying on
Till her mother done told her Pawtucket


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Congrats Steve, but no beatnik stuff your too old for that.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Way to go !!! Good job.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> Congrats Steve, but no beatnik stuff your too old for that.


You should have seen D.A.C. and me.
Beatniks to the bone!
She drew beautiful snails, crawling around the edge of my banjo's head.

We even lived in Greenwich Village.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I am glad you immigrated out of that 4th world country.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

This is next for you Steve.........

Become an Ordained Minister
https://www.ulc.org/


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Poet Laureate?
Oh, that one I'll go for!


I have friends who are "ministers" in the ULC.
Indeed at least one of them makes her living at it, marrying people.
But it's a scam, and I don't do scams.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Good I was not looking forward to you changing your handle to Father Steve M1911A1


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Congrats!!
I hope you don't go all Hollywood on us now!!


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

WOW Steve you are a poet! Great...!


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> Good I was not looking forward to you changing your handle to Father Steve M1911A1


Um, I think that would be Rabbi Steve M19141A1 "pray for peace, prepare for war"


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If you get all famous and stuff on us, you think you could arrange for me to meet Carly Simon? :heart:


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> If you get all famous and stuff on us, you think you could arrange for me to meet Carly Simon? :heart:


Carley Simon
Carly Simon


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Cait43 said:


> Carley Simon
> Carly Simon


I had a thing for her way back in the 1970's. Great decade for music.

Looks as if she's aged some. I suppose you could say the same for me.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

She's too old for me. :smt033


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> She's too old for me. :smt033


:anim_lol: :smt082 :anim_lol:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

In my mind, she's still as young as she was in the 70's. :smt023


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

paratrooper said:


> In my mind, she's still as young as she was in the 70's. :smt023


Back on your meds please.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> Back on your meds please.


I'm stuck in the 70's.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> I'm stuck in the 70's.


I too was stuck in the '70s, but then I had my 80th birthday. :smt033


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I too was stuck in the '70s, but then I had my 80th birthday. :smt033


Did it take a pick-up with a winch to pull you out?

I'm mired all the way up to my eyebrows.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> I'm stuck in the 70's.


The 70's.....
https://www.infoplease.com/year/1970


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

It's not that I'm biased or anything, but the 70's was the best decade ever. :smt023


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> Did it take a pick-up with a winch to pull you out?...


Nope. It just pops out when Jean unzips it. :yawinkle:



paratrooper said:


> It's not that I'm biased or anything, but the 70's was the best decade ever. :smt023


Naaahhh...
The '60s were.
The sex was better.

My 60s were, too.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

This thread went to either fantasy Island or the outer limits.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Did you ever do it standing up in a hammock????  :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Cait43 said:


> Did you ever do it standing up in a hammock????  :mrgreen:


Only while I was in the Navy.


----------

